# Happy jack got adopted!!!!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OMGoodness! I could not wait to get home so I could post this!! :wiggle I put Happy Jack's sad story on Craigslist last night and he got adopted today because of the ad!! A nice lady drove over from another city and fell in love with him. I am so happy for him!

Here's what I wrote: 


Meet Happy Jack​

Oh, my goodness!! Look what happened to my ear!! Someone thought I was a feral so they neutered me and tipped my ear!! Lucky you, I'm not a feral - I'm a cute bundle of joy in a 5 pound package. I'm the runt of the litter, but I'm a big boy now!! I'm a full grown adult kitty, a bit shy with strangers at first, but after a few minutes I warm up to head rubs and brushings??. . . .. don't get me started about how much I absolutely LOVE those!! I will make a wonderful snuggle buddy if you are willing to be patient and give me time to trust again! I need to make sure you won't snip my other ear or anything else on me! I don't growl or hiss, I'm pretty passive - just a bit timid to start. I'd be best in a home where I can hide out for a bit by myself while I de-stress.

Come on in to the Virginia Beach Animal Adoption Center on Birdneck Rd. and visit me in the "cage room". My name is Happy Jack, but you can call me Jack, or Fluffy or anything else you want if you will only give me a chance at a forever home. A life on the streets is no life for a cute guy like me. With a little patience and love and maybe a couple snacks thrown in, I will make a wonderful friend to you! I don't take up much room - I'm a little guy with BIG hopes!! Come see me today.

Feel free to copy this and use it for your adoption story if you have a kitty in a similar situation in your shelters! :thumb


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY!!! HAPPY, HAPPY DANCE!! 
Marcia, what a beautiful write up for Happy Jack!
(I love the one you did for Cindy Clawford too!)
Way to go! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Awww, yay! I think it really helps when the cat's story is written from "their" perspective. It seem so much more personal.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Awesome!! Marcia you are looking like the best thing that ever happened to these kitties. :kittyturn Even though I know you want to take in more cats but you can't take any more into your home right now because you don't want to stress out your resident kitties, however you are totally helping these cats in a different way to get their forever homes. How heartwarming!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

That is just the cutest! I smiled all the way through reading that!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

:wiggleWay to go Marcia! I like the happy stories!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonderful news


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy tears here! That is so wonderful! You are Happy Jack's Fairy Godmother!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah! Congratulations to Jack and his new family! That was a wonderful write-up you did for him!

Hopefully it is Cindy's turn tomorrow.....praying for her! If I had a way to get her to BC, I'd take her!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy Jack was SO cute with half his ear gone! He really tugged at my heart the little I knew him! I'm glad he's got a home cuz mine was calling!!

View attachment 42130


I did 3 more tonight! My new favorite is a little tiny tuxedo with quite the cute little attitude. I entitled the Craigslist post "Cat: Ohh la la! A French Beauty"
Meet Bon Nuit
Sugar and spice and everything nice – THAT’s what little girls are made of, right?? NAW!, Girls just wanna have fun!! Oh, I’m sweet alright, but I LOVE to play, and I love to play hard!! I’m a rough and tumble kind of girl, no dainty little hops or skips for me! I JUMP, I leap and I run like the wind to catch those flying toys!! I might be tiny, but I’m a powerhouse at play!! Scoop me up in your arms and I am a snuggler!! I just LOVE people and I can settle in with you for a nice night’s nap with the best of them. Show me some lovin’ and I’m putty in your hands!! Give me kisses and I melt!
I’m Bon Nuit, a funny French name for a very pretty little girl, if I do say so myself! I’m only a little girl, just 5 pounds, but I’m full grown and only 2 years old. Well past that pesky kitten stage, but still young enough to have FUN!! My volunteer care giver has never heard me hiss or swat at humans – other cats?, well that’s another story, but I could probably learn to live with them in time – if I must. Heavy sigh.
Let’s make a deal! I promise to give you unconditional love if you give me a forever home. I promise to listen to your worries, your joys, your he (or she) did me wrong stories, if you promise to rub my belly and play with me, ok? Deal!!, so come on in here and let’s meet face to face and let me show you what this girl is made of! Come visit me at the Virginia Beach Adoption Center on Birdneck Road. I’m the beauty in the “cage room”. Just ask for the French little lady who loves to play.
I’ve told the AUTHORITIES I am not broke, but they say I will need to be “fixed” before I can leave here, whatever THAT means – I’m sure it’s good though! My adoption fee is a paltry $65 for everything, so I’m super affordable!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Forgot to add her picture!

View attachment 42138


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, Another Great write up! 
Bon Nuit can't help but get adopted with that story!!
She sounds like a fun little cat!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Is happy jack the poor kitty that was there for a year?... I'm so happy he got a home! Yay

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy tears here too for Happy Jack! And then I'm giggling reading about Bon Nuit, very cute story. It is wonderful what you are doing, you are making a difference.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

katrina89 said:


> Is happy jack the poor kitty that was there for a year?... I'm so happy he got a home! Yay
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No that was Cindy Clawford, she's at Petsmart. I promise to not write about each and every cat at the shelter!! I know it gets confusing. I'm just so happy to be able to help them. There are SO many and with a 50% euthanasia rate it breaks my heart that these wonderful pets can be put down if not adopted. :sad2


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia--You better keep sharing these Write Ups!! They are INSPIRING!!
AND may well Spark others to do the same in their 'Neck of the Woods'!!!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oo marcia I love reading your posts.. I've been praying for cindy... so happy for jack though!!! I wish I could save them all... Seamus has tapped out our resources though! I go through 90 cans of cat food a month!! Haha but I couldn't have rehomed him I'm a sucker

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

You will not bore us, we love hearing about as many as you want to post. It is inspiring.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh Bon Nuit is adorable! Happy Jack too - what a sweet face. :love2 And that's an amazing write up you did Marcia!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

AWESOME job Marcia!!!! That is totally your calling. You have such a great personality on the list.....I think you will help save LOTS ....LOTS of kitties. And byw.....He is GORGEOUS!!!! I would have totally adopted him..VERY handsome boy. So happy for the both of you. Total win, win situaton ! :worship


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray!! Brilliant work!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marcia you have a gift! I know how hard it is to write a good write up for a cat. Yours are fresh and are unique! Congrats on Jacks adoption. You must be on a high with the responses to your write ups. Kudos


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

7cats2dogs said:


> Marcia--You better keep sharing these Write Ups!! They are INSPIRING!!
> AND may well Spark others to do the same in their 'Neck of the Woods'!!!


that is exactly what I am hoping for!! Feel free to copy and tweak and use them for your own cats that need adopting out!! We can change the world one furbaby at a time. :jump


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is Bagheera. I've been interacting with him for 3 days when a shelter staff said, oh, he is mean! He doesn't like to have his back or tail touched. Glad no one told me because I've been brushing him, giving him kitty wipe baths and snuggling him! I think he's in love with me - so it just goes to show you it all depends on the person - NOT the cat sometimes! 

View attachment 42218


Wow!! What a handsome fellow I am, if I do say so myself. I have heart of gold, a very sweet disposition, (although I am doing my "come here I wanna kiss you!" impersonation at the moment) and I know how to woo the ladies - yes sirree!! I was doing a pretty good job of it until the AUTHORITIES caught up with me and well - let's just say I'm now ready to settle down and be a one woman man (or a one man's man). I'm not too particular as long as you will brush me and give me some snacky things now and then.

I have a thick neck and shoulders to support such a handsome head and face!! One of my volunteers here say I have an "apple" head! I sincerely hope she is referring to the shape (I'm told she is!). I'm a solid mass of love and would love nothing more than my own family and a nice window seat on a sunny day. My volunteer has never heard me hiss or growl and I'm playful!! I've enjoyed my lap time and I absolutely love being brushed, although some people have been too rough with me so you need to take it easy at first, ok? Let's make a deal! I'll be your forever dude and you can cry on my massive shoulders, share your secrets or just tell me about your day. I won't complain and I'll love you unconditionally!! Deal??, great, now get on in here and take me home.

I've been here since October and frankly this place is nice - better than the streets, but getting a bit old. I would really love a forever home with you. I'm only about 2 so I have lots of loving left to give!! Come on in to the Virginia Beach Animal Adoption Center on Birdneck Rd. and ask to see me in the "cage room". I'm easy going and would do great in just about any family setting. Just ask for Bagheera, or the Bag Man!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Love his face! He's got a look going there with his eyes...
that's like, "You know YOU WANT Me"!!
Great Job Marcia!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ok, just because ya'll begged for it, here's Mr. Jingles!

View attachment 42226


Look what a handsome tuxedo suit I have on! My white beard and my white shirt perfectly match my white shoes and the markings on my nose!! Wow, I am one handsome guy if I do say so myself. I’m easy going, nothing rattles my cage (literally!), and frankly, I’d just enjoy a great window seat or a warm lap on a cold day! I don’t keep track of time well, so my best guess about my age is 2. I’m a young fellow with plenty of years of snuggling left in me!! I’m just a tad shy at first, but warm up pretty quickly!! The best part is I am past that labor intensive kitten stage!!
I was brought in to this place just before Christmas. Go figure, right?? I sure hope THEY have a happy new year!! I don’t know why I was given up, but I’ve been an angel here. My volunteer care giver has never heard me hiss or seen me swat – I’m just a laid back sort of guy. I’m happy to chill with you and watch a movie or snooze the evening away while you read a good book. Let’s make a deal – You adopt me and give me a forever home and I will promise to listen to your troubles, your joys and I will NEVER tell your secrets!! Deal??
Come in and see me at the Virginia Beach Adoption Center on Birdneck Rd. Ask for Mr. Jingles in the “cage room”.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! I had to check and make sure my Charlie hadn't got caught up in some strange vortex!! Mr. Jingles could have been Charlies litter mate!!
Mr. Jingles is one good looking Tuxie and what a bunch of whiskers he has!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know, he looks JUST like my behemoth Jack, too!! Must have been one HUGE litter in this country!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Bagheera looks like PAzu! That apple head !


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Much better looking than that too skinny model version of her name. Cindy Clawford has never had to have plastic surgery either - she's beautiful just the way she is!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Marcia is the best!!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wasnt Mr Jingles in the Green Mile? He was the mouse! Wonderful write up for him.

Bon Nuit is a very cute cat!

Oh I hope Bagheera gets a home. Black cats are such a giant challenge to get adopted.

Your write ups are brilliant!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm loving your stories, they are so cute! And that cats are adorable too. That tuxedo is a beauty, and Bagheera, what a beauty too.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

A woman came it today on her lunch break and fell in love with Bagheera. He was putty in her arms and even fell asleep. He really is cute. She said she was going to go back to work and come back before they close to get him. I PRAY she keeps her word.

Mr. Jingles got adopted!! Turns out his name is really Lobby Bobby, too. Someone came in during November with a bunch of donations, including carriers. Well one of carriers started meowing a couple hours later!! He was DUMPED at Animal Control, hence Lobby Bobby. He was adopted by a family with a 5yr old but had peeing issues so he was returned a month later. I'm going to guess it was the 5 year old or their dogs that caused this because he has not had an issue in the cage. I hope he stays with his forever home now!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I love reading your write-ups Marcia  keep 'em coming! Hopefully they'll be followed up soon with adoption announcements! Congratulations Mr Jingles! Gorgeous kitties 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAHOO!! Mr. Jingles AND Hopefully, that 
Gorgeous Boy Bagheera as well!!!
I'll be on pins and needles...till you tell us...
Bagheera has a Home!!

Marcia, you are soooooo making a difference for these guys chances of finding a home!! 
Keep Working that Cat Mojo!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Marcia, you are such an angel for what you're doing for these cats! I am so happy to hear Jack got adopted. Your write-ups for these cats are incredible and so inspiring! PLEASE keep them coming, they aren't boring in the least - it brightens my day hearing about the kitties and I keep coming back to the thread to check! 

All of the kitties are too adorable, I'm rooting for all of them and Cindy Clawford! hehe


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

WOW!! That is so awesome Marcia! It's all the ones you have done the write-ups for that are getting adopted - go you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Only Happy Jack was directly because of the write up. The couple that adopted Mr. Jingles looked at over a dozen cats and settled on him. Didn't know about the CL ad. 
Bagheera was not on the "cats adopted" Facebook post so she never showed up. Maybe she will come back today. Life is full of little disappointments though. I know people get caught in the moment and when they leave they change their minds or talk themselves out of it. That is why salesmen try to seal a deal before the customer walks. He is such a sweet fellow, I really hope he can find a home.

I have not seen any cats that have been there since before October. I think 4 months may be it at this shelter except the Petsmart cats. So sad. Way too many come in and relatively few get adopted out.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------

